# Parks



## conarb (May 30, 2018)

I'm curious, our local cities are always demanding monies to make local parks accessible, how do national parks get by?



			
				East Bay Times said:
			
		

> The last segment of the hike up Yosemite’s Half Dome is memorable — and, to many, nerve-wracking — but deaths there are rare.
> 
> The fatal fall of a hiker last week has turned attention to the safety of the cable route up the national park’s iconic rock.
> 
> In the almost 100 years since cables were installed to help hikers climb the steep pitch of the dome,  eight people have died from falling on that stretch. Of those fatal falls, four occurred when the rock was wet and at least one was caused by a hiker’s collapse from illness.¹



Just look at those cables up Half Dome, how do they get wheelchairs up there? 

¹ https://www.eastbaytimes.com/2018/05/30/half-dome-deaths-hikers-fell-from-cables/


----------



## steveray (May 30, 2018)

Helicopter...


----------



## RLGA (May 30, 2018)

Apples and oranges...

Are the local parks required to make all trees accessible for climbing?


----------



## Michael.L (May 30, 2018)

"Robert Ward Frith, 25, of Mountain View, Calif., rolled off the edge [of Yosemite's Half Dome] after being hit by lightning."

That must have sucked.


----------



## ADAguy (May 30, 2018)

An " enlightening" experience?


----------



## Michael.L (May 30, 2018)

ADAguy said:


> An " enlightening" experience?


----------



## Yikes (Jun 18, 2018)

conarb said:


> Just look at those cables up Half Dome, how do they get wheelchairs up there?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 19, 2018)

Back pack designed to carry a person. Inspirational his friends would do this for him


----------

